# Superb download speed even after crossing limit but...



## nilanko (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, I have BSNL 900UL plan. I have crossed 8GB and the download speed is supposed to be around 30KBps now at 256Kbps connection speed. But when I download from this website: *www.motive.bsnl.co.in , download speeds are again high. Here's the proof:
*i.imgur.com/PNJfk.png

But downloading from any other site is again giving me 30KBps speed. How does this happen? What's so special in that BSNL's website? It's amazing really. Can you people pour in your comments/suggestions please and throw some new light on this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Its normal. BSNL is your ISP. Above that you are downloading from their site. And top of that you are using DAP.

I also have achieved insane speeds downloading things from BSNL site. Nothing special about the site


----------



## nilanko (Jul 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Its normal. BSNL is your ISP. Above that you are downloading from their site. And top of that you are using DAP.
> 
> I also have achieved insane speeds downloading things from BSNL site. Nothing special about the site


Why normal? I always use DAP for other downloads too. But I get 30KBps download speed. ONLY this BSNL site gives such superb download speed. My connections speed is 256Kbps currently. This means data download rate should not exceed 32 KBps. If it had been something like 40-50 KBps, then OK...but 407KBps download speed on a 256 Kbps connection is peculiar.  BTW, how can I maintain such download speeds for my download from other websites except BSNL's?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes it seems BSNL site is not considering the speed limitation . Have you tried downloading from other source like torrents ?


----------



## nilanko (Jul 17, 2011)

Torrents don't work.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

I have heard this in a few forums around the web. Sites hosted by BSNL(especially BSNL's own site) gives lightning fast spee. It happened to me also once when I was downloaded something. Now its not happening to me though.

But yes it does happen to quite a few people


----------



## nilanko (Jul 17, 2011)

But why is the speed limit not considered when downloading from there? What's so special in that site? Why can't I download with such speeds normally?

See the blazing fast download speed on BSNL 256K connection:
*Damn, my dial up was better than this. FO BSNL.*

*i.imgur.com/qVWRF.png


----------



## Neuron (Jul 17, 2011)

^^Its BSNL's essential downloads portal.Everyone gets high speeds for downloading from there and this includes you,me and every other BSNL customer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats the thing. BSNL gives great speeds when you download from their site especially when it is important.
That site has certain modem firmware which are important. i hardly get speed near 150 kbps but when i was downloading from there, got nearly 200 kbps. The server at BSNL "recognises" its IP address and hence gives you great speeds on it. Other sites, downloads etc give normal speed. 


A BSNL connection will give great speed to a BSNL site no matter what FUP it is bounded by.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 17, 2011)

To @*ALL* ^^

MAN!! you should read what the website says *FIRST*, before jumping to conclusions, yaar.

It clearly says = "**Download will not be accounted in usage.*"

And that means, if you download from that site using your BSNL connection, you will get FULL speed and the download will not get counted or accumulated into your BB PLAN.

That clears everything I guess.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ You nailed it! 
@ilanko: Sorry buddy, it seems you can't have more download speeds which you can use for actual!


----------



## riders4siam (Jul 17, 2011)

Though i'm new to this forum, i would like to share my experience with my BSNL 900 Home Combo unlimited. Here's the thing, i've never experienced downloading above 700 kb/s, i always download movies using uTorrent, it download at 260 kb/s average. Also some sites has no mirror download so it's slower than those sites having multiple download mirror. My uTorrent download statistic report per month is around 90-110 gb + i get to download so many mobile flash file as it is my job.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 17, 2011)

can u reconfirm ?
i am getting 30KB/s only


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Its pretty simple really, BSNL locks your download speed after you cross the limit but its not applicable for BSNL websites, when your connection reaches to bsnl central server if its going out to websites except bsnl its capped, else if you connect to bsnl its not capped and you get max speed.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thats the thing. BSNL gives great speeds when you download from their site especially when it is important.
> That site has certain modem firmware which are important. i hardly get speed near 150 kbps but when i was downloading from there, got nearly 200 kbps. The server at BSNL "recognises" its IP address and hence gives you great speeds on it. Other sites, downloads etc give normal speed.
> 
> A BSNL connection will give great speed to a BSNL site no matter what FUP it is bounded by.



But I get around 500KBps on that. 



riders4siam said:


> Though i'm new to this forum, i would like to share my experience with my BSNL 900 Home Combo unlimited. Here's the thing, i've never experienced downloading above 700 kb/s, i always download movies using uTorrent, it download at 260 kb/s average. Also some sites has no mirror download so it's slower than those sites having multiple download mirror. My uTorrent download statistic report per month is around 90-110 gb + i get to download so many mobile flash file as it is my job.



How do you download 100GB+ with 900UL?  You get that super speed only upto 8 GB. Considering you download 7 GB and use the rest 1 GB for browsing, means you download the rest of ~93GB with 32KBps speed? 



eagle_y2j said:


> can u reconfirm ?
> i am getting 30KB/s only



Me too. 



tkin said:


> Its pretty simple really, BSNL locks your download speed after you cross the limit but its not applicable for BSNL websites, when your connection reaches to bsnl central server if its going out to websites except bsnl its capped, else if you connect to bsnl its not capped and you get max speed.



Thanks for the explanation. I just wanted to know. 

I use IDM to download and I am getting speeds ranging from 28KBps to 40KBps...so I think I am getting the best for what I am paying for.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

nilanko said:


> But I get around 500KBps on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best plan for heavy downloads is Home FN600, I get 3.5GB each night, so, 100GB+ each month, saves electricity cause I just download at night for 6 hrs.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 19, 2011)

I want this guy *riders4siam* to reply.


----------



## riders4siam (Jul 19, 2011)

Its no joke, i,ll show screen shots when it reaches 30 days in my utorrent, now i'm using my new HP Probook. will get back again


----------



## nilanko (Jul 19, 2011)

riders4siam said:


> Its no joke, i,ll show screen shots when it reaches 30 days in my utorrent, now i'm using my new HP Probook. will get back again


Well, what I can say is, you are lucky enough!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

nilanko said:


> Yes, I have BSNL 900UL plan. I have crossed 8GB and the download speed is supposed to be around 30KBps now at 256Kbps connection speed. But when I download from this website: Welcome to Motive_BSNL , download speeds are again high. Here's the proof:
> *i.imgur.com/PNJfk.png
> 
> But downloading from any other site is again giving me 30KBps speed. How does this happen? What's so special in that BSNL's website? It's amazing really. Can you people pour in your comments/suggestions please and throw some new light on this?


BSNL's site is an exception. Also, your bandwidth is not limited (maintaining the BSNL exception), thus the high speed.


----------



## riders4siam (Jul 22, 2011)

nilanko said:


> I want this guy *riders4siam* to reply.



see this,

*i51.tinypic.com/mk8761.jpg

now are you confirmed?


----------

